# New from Texas



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! Nice to meet you. I'm sure you will be able to find lots of advice here! Good luck shopping!


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

hey there and welcome to the forum! Really hope you enjoy it here  If you have any questions, feel free to ask!


----------



## ilovestitch (Dec 22, 2006)

Welcome! The forum is a great place to get more information and grow! enjoy!


----------

